# Apartment in Dortmund for girls



## sanimisra (Sep 25, 2010)

Hello,

I need apartment in Dortmund. Me and My friend are searching for apartments near TU Dortmund. Please let me know where can I find some good listings. 


Thanks!


----------



## James3214 (Jun 25, 2009)

Probably best is:
Mietwohnungen Dortmund: Wohnungen mieten in Dortmund bei Immobilien Scout24


----------



## sanimisra (Sep 25, 2010)

Thanks for quick reply!


----------

